# Blast from the Past: Wonder Woman



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

This is the third attempt at bringing Wonder Woman to the small screen. The first was an unaired pilot from the 1960's and the next was an unsuccessful mid 1970's movie starring Cathy Lee Crosby as a blonde Wonder Woman! Finally, in 1975, the athletic and stunning Lynda Carter was pefectly cast as the amazonian princess who leaves the island of Themyscira to fight for justics in man's world. The first season took place during World War II with Wonder Woman fighting the Nazis. The Second season updated the Wonder Woman mythos to modern times.

Cast:
Lyle Waggoner 
Role: Major Steve Trevor/Colonel Steve Trevor, Jr
Lynda Carter 
Role: Princess Diana/(Yeoman) Diana Prince/Wonder Woman
Richard Eastham 
Role: General Philip Blankenship (1976-1977)
Norman Burton 
Role: Joe Atkins (1977-1979)
Beatrice Colen 
Role: Private Etta Candy (1976-1977) 
Saundra Sharp
Role: Eve 
Tom Kratochvil
Role: voice of Irac


----------



## Alia (Jun 27, 2005)

A blonde Wonder Woman?  Wow... didn't know that.  Glad I only remember Lyndia Carter.  I always watched Wonder Woman growing up.  She was cool... still is.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 27, 2005)

i still watch her, whenever it's being re-aired on tv. at least once a year. still have fond memories of donning my bikini and chasing people around with skipping ropes
*don't mention that was last tuesday*


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 27, 2005)

I have the first season of WW on DVD. Lynda Carter is the bees-knees as our star spangled heroine


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 28, 2005)

I've seen this on Pogo. Pretty silly stuff, lots of evil-Nazi plots, good fun!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 28, 2005)

absolutly. my only complaint was a distinct lack of super villians. also a lack of that wonderful imagery of wonderwoman breaking her chains.
another favorite of mine, though i've never managed to find a re-run, was Mighty Isis. would really appreciate some info on that one
hint hint


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 28, 2005)

Wonderwoman rocks!!.....


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 28, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> another favorite of mine, though i've never managed to find a re-run, was Mighty Isis. would really appreciate some info on that one
> hint hint


 
*ISIS*

Thousands of years ago, Egyptian Queen Hatchupset was given an amulet by her Royal Wizard. This amulet empowered the queen with the powers of the goddess Isis; to command the elements of sky and earth. Flash forward to present time (1970's that is) young science teacher Andrea Thomas found this lost amulet while on an archaeological dig. She found she was heir to the "Secrets of Isis." By bearing the necklace that had the amulet, and calling out the phrase "OH MIGHTY ISIS," Andrea was transformed into Isis. As Isis, she could "soar as the falcon soars, run with the speed of gazelles, and command all the elements of sky and earth." In order to invoke her powers, she had to recite incantations. Her most famous incantation - "Oh zephyr winds which blow on high, lift me now so I can fly" - assisted her in taking flight. She also had control of animals, fire, water, etc. Her powers were usually used to help teach young people she came in contact with, a moral lesson. Her associates, Rick Mason, Cindy Lee, Dr. Barnes, and later, Rennie Carroll, were oblivious to her dual identity. Isis was seen as the female counterpart to Shazam (Captain Marvel). They had a few crossover episodes to each other's shows.

Cast:
Joanna Cameron 
Role: Andrea Thomas/Isis 
Joanna Pang 
Role: Cindy Lee (Season 1) 
Ronalda Douglas 
Role: Renee Carrol (Season 2) 
Brian Cutler 
Role: Rick Mason 
Albert Reed 
Role: Dr. Joshua Barnes (Season 1)


----------

